# 1986 Toyota 4x4 Regular Cab Installing a plow



## Riceyoung (Jan 5, 2005)

I live in TN and own a small sweeping company. This year I decided to get a small 4x4 and do snow plowing the 4-6 times it snows as an added extra for my clients. The Problem is I have no idea to how to mount it. I bought both off of eBay and am now looking for help on how to install it. I bought the plow that is a 6.5 footunknown
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7942418124&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT

to on this truck
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6059&item=4514582479&rd=1

Any help by anyone would great on how and where to mount this bad boy.


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

I havent a clue but if you get no responses after a few days I would try the main snow plow forum, those guys know thier stuff.


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

*What a Project!!!*

I have a 94 4runner that I put a meyers EZ mount on. The mounting carton bolts directly to the engine mount cradle. What you have their looks like an old western 6.5or 6.8. with the hyd mounted on the motor. The hydro pump mount is veh. specific. I guees you could go to the western site above, give them some #s and see if they can help. The good thing is that the older the Toy is more equipment was available through the various manufacturers. As chainlink said, Drop a thread on the main repair forum....guys like Plowman etc. know there stuff. Don't give up !!! Many dealers told me that my equipment was not made anymore (including the Factory) but I found it!!!! and I found it NEW and got it RIGHT FROM THE FACTORY!!! You need to cotact the right people who know what they are talking about. If you can find the mounting carton for your year Toy THATS HALF THE BATTLE AND ELIMINATES ALOT OF WELDING..... wORSE COMES TO WORSE YOU CAN THEN BUY AN ELCTRIC OVERHYDRO PUMP
Good luck and Happy Welding!!!


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

Drop a thread or PM Plowmwn6977 he sold me my blade....he knows his stuff and is always more than willing to help.....let us know have you make out...By the way TOYOTA is a great plow Truck!!!!!


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry for the spelling....PLOWMAN6977


----------

